

California lawmaker surprised to find genre of music cannot be outlawed - mrhyperpenguin
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/10/12/california-lawmaker-surprised-to-find-genre-of-music-cannot-be-outlawed/

======
ghshephard
Fiona Ma, the legislator proposing the bill, came off slightly incoherent, Lee
Liu (sp?) seemed to have a reasonable assessment of the ramifications of the
law and the events.

My cynical self suggests that Fiona was proposing legislation for the sake of
getting her name in the public awareness around a popular topic, whereas Lee
Liu just fundamentally understood the issue, and is likely a much more
effective harm reduction advocate.

------
1010011010
Idiot lawmaker over-reacts and writes law telling kids to get off her lawn,
pull up pants.

“I believe with the new secretary, the new people appointed to these boards,
more sophistication in terms of what raves are, the safer they will be,” Ma
said. “Can’t wear gloves with lights, you can’t walk around with stuffed
animals.”

Yes, let's save another 1 in 100000 lighted-glove, stuffed animal-related
death.

I hate busybodies.

------
dguaraglia
The questions they should be asking:

\- Where were the girls parents in all this? \- Is this a problem we can solve
through education, rather than by creating more restricting laws?

Instead, they go down the typical path of denying personal responsibility and
creating unenforceable laws. I, for one, would be personally offended if that
assemblywoman was getting any part of her salary from my taxes.

------
greenyoda
And if some kid OD'ed on ecstasy inside a school (I'll bet that's already
happened), would she want to make running a school a crime?

